# First 25 mile ride today



## The Dwaff Family (14 Aug 2011)

Thought it would be nice to go over to Willen Lake(MK) today, then dad and 2 boys decided it would be a good idea to cycle there instead. With my DD(8) not being very steady on a bike we decided to take the car and meet them there with picnic food. My youngest is only 6 and he was ever so pleased that dad and big bro let him tag along for a longer journey. Was just over 12.5 miles there and the boys would have done it in an hour, but this journey took 2 hrs, but little Colby(AKA Custard) is only on a 16" single gear so practically at racing speed to get anywhere bless him  . Did more cycling round there and had a picnic and then expected to take Custard home in the car but oh no, he was not having any of it and insisted on doing the journey back home too!! They have just got home, absolutely knackered legs but he's so chuffed he did it and I am amazed he managed it with those little legs!! He's now looking forward to going back to school to tell all his friends he cycled 25 miles! lol

He's just sat down to homemade shepherds Pie and then a big bowl of ice-cream for afters


----------

